
How to Grow - danaseverson
https://www.promoter.io/blog/how-to-grow/
======
elicash
"According to a study done by the Word of Mouth Marketing Association (WOMMA)"

Quick, before reading the article, what do you think they found?

~~~
danaseverson
There are also two other statistics mentioned by entirely different
sources/studies. Why didn't you call out those as well?

~~~
elicash
Because those are not as humorous.

~~~
ckeck
Fair enough -- I like your style :)

------
dexterdog
I think your web server needs to know how to grow.

~~~
danaseverson
Lol. Will be back up momentarily.

------
mildbow
Pop-ups are really taking over the internet. Again. I'm all for
optimizing/growth-hacking/whathaveyous, but when it detracts from the reading
experience then maybe you've gone too far?

This page had social share buttons on the side, intercom(?) looking button,
and a popup to give them my email all orchestrated to fade-in/pop-in before I
had a chance to really dig into the article. And now I wont.

~~~
danaseverson
Really appreciate the pointed feedback. Making adjustments ATM to improve the
experience.

~~~
echlebek
My browser asked me if your site could send me push notifications, and I feel
like that's probably not necessary.

------
JaakkoP
Definitely agree with the power of referrals. Our customers have significantly
higher conversion and (it looks like) a longer lifetime if they were referred
by an existing customer.

------
mojoe
In case you were confused by the introduction of the acronym NPS, (as I was)
it means "Net Promoter Score". It's a customer loyalty metric:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_Promoter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_Promoter)

